# Rhino - Labs Evolution XP-1 - FREE SHIPPING



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Thats right, just out:










From the Rhino website:

Blind Specifications
Evolution XP-1 
Weight approx. 20lbs 
Floor Space 5’ X 5’ 
Shooting Width 80 Inches 
Center Height 69” 
Full adjustable 180* window to the front 
Multiple windows on the rear to give you a full 360* view when needed. Windows are zippered for transport or hunting in extreme wind while magnets make them easy to open in the field. 

The window system in the XP-1 consists of a large front panel of solid fabric sewn at the bottom with magnetic closures on the sides and top. The roomy rear windows also are attached by magnets with the added benefit of a zipper for hunting in extreme windy conditions.

The only velcro on the blind is on the shoot through mesh where it is necessary for the hunter to be able to remove it before he goes into the woods or so we can replace it when needed. There is no velcro noise to spoil your hunt.


Blind Specific Camo 
Rhino Blinds utilizes Predator Crossover Deception Pattern that is enlarged to help bigger objects blend in with their surroundings. 

Shoot Through Netting (Evolution Xp-1) 
Rhino Blinds Shoot through netting is attached by hook and loop at the top giving you the option to shoot through it with most broad heads or silently configure it the way you like. 

Fabric 
Rhino Premium Blinds are constructed of a True 600 denier polyester. This means the fabric is 600 denier thread in both the horizontal and vertical weave. FEEL THE DIFFERENCE BEFORE YOU BUY !!!!!

UV Protection 
Rhino Blinds are treated to slow down the harmful effects of the sun. Our Treatment occurs in the printing process and is not just a topical application that we feel does little to prevent fading. 

Rapid Deployment 
Rhino Blinds are fast to set up and take down. With a little practice setting the blind up can be accomplished in under ten seconds. 

DWR and Antimicrobial Treatment 
Rhino Blinds are treated with a durable water repellent to protect the hunter and an antimicrobial to help with mould and mildew ensuring you a quality product. 

Structural Integrity 
Rhino Blinds are built tough and designed to with stand the pressure of collapsible hubs, without stretching or rods breaking. 

Leather Reinforced Stress Points 
Rhino Blinds have leather reinforcement at the corners to prevent rods popping through the fabric. 

Over Sized Carrying Bag 
Rhino Blinds carrying bag is made from the same fabric as our blind. We also have back pack style straps to help you carry it where you need it.

Factory Treated UV Blocker 
Rhino Blinds are treated at the factory to kill the Blue White Glow caused by optical brighteners applied in the printing process which are easily seen by game animals and birds on untreated blinds.

Personal Guarantee
You have the personal guarantee of everybody who works with Rhino Blinds that this will be the finest blind you’ve ever hunted with. If you break a rod we will replace it. 

*$275 to your door in the lower 48.*


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

the stock photo looks a little shiney and doesn't do the fabric justice. Anyone want to see some real field pictures I took?


----------



## 10ptkicker (Mar 19, 2008)

looks great!

mike


----------



## labdad (Jun 18, 2006)

What about the cheaper model. Do you have them? How about a pic.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

labdad said:


> What about the cheaper model. Do you have them? How about a pic.


cut and runs? I can look.


----------



## Duke_II (Jul 4, 2005)

*pictures, please*

would love to see the pics. please post more or pm me. thanks.


----------



## labdad (Jun 18, 2006)

Why did this get moved, took me a minute to find it.


----------



## wbygunner (Jun 30, 2007)

Any pics Slippy?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

wbygunner said:


> Any pics Slippy?


give me a few.....:smile:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

labdad said:


> Why did this get moved, took me a minute to find it.


I'm booted out of the free classifieds for now until I get the proper fees paid to get back in. Hard to find here huh.... :sad:


----------



## wbygunner (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks good! Is the large shoot through mesh removable? And if so, can you move the wall material up/down to make a narrower 180 (like a Double Bull) or would you be wide open?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

wbygunner said:


> Looks good! Is the large shoot through mesh removable? And if so, can you move the wall material up/down to make a narrower 180 (like a Double Bull) or would you be wide open?


The netting is velcroed in on every window and can be removed totally or partially or folded to the top. Every window on the back two walls can be un zipped a little or a lot then the magnets will hold it in place.


----------



## Duke_II (Jul 4, 2005)

*fantastic blind*

i ordered mine from Slippy Wednesday and received it this morning. Super fast shipping (mind you, only across Ohio)! Set it up in my office. VERY nice. Very, very nice fabric, reinforced rod ends zipped and magnet windows. Sturdy hubs and fantastic pricing and value.

Excellent. Can't wait to try to hunt out of this thing.


----------



## 10ptkicker (Mar 19, 2008)

they sound better than the double bulls from what I can tell. Cheaper too.

mike


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Duke_II said:


> i ordered mine from Slippy Wednesday and received it this morning. Super fast shipping (mind you, only across Ohio)! Set it up in my office. VERY nice. Very, very nice fabric, reinforced rod ends zipped and magnet windows. Sturdy hubs and fantastic pricing and value.
> 
> Excellent. Can't wait to try to hunt out of this thing.


Glad you likey, I knew you would. Thanks again.


----------



## DirtNapTV (Aug 7, 2005)

*Rhino Lab*

These are great blinds I know Mark and the guys at Rhino Lad and they have put alot of work into these blinds, the price is a great deal, they will not last long at that price.


----------



## James Ligon (Feb 14, 2005)

*Rhino Blind*

Sent PM


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

3DMountaineer said:


> These are great blinds I know Mark and the guys at Rhino Lad and they have put alot of work into these blinds, the price is a great deal, they will not last long at that price.


ttt.....


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

:bump: for a nice guy. :amen:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:drum:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

thread closed pending moderator action. Sold out.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Closed as per OP request.


----------

